

Ask HN: Why isn't UPS leveraging Amazon? - infocollector

I&#x27;ve been wondering why UPS does not charge Amazon for a percentage of their profit. 5% of any package delivered (or $5000 for every employee who wants to quit). I think of them as Amazon&#x27;s real employees. Amazon can&#x27;t goto FedEx (more expensive) and USPS (unreliable). So why isn&#x27;t UPS using its monopoly on the Amazon monopoly right now?
======
JSeymourATL
Afraid that your question is based upon the faulty premise that Amazon is
profitable, FedEx is more expensive, and the USPS is less reliable. As for
employees who want to quit, they can always move on and delivery pizzas.

1)Amazon Stock May Be Up, but the Company Still Doesn’t Make Any Money -
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/10/25/amazon-
stoc...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/10/25/amazon-stock-may-be-
up-but-the-company-still-doesn-t-make-any-money.html)

2) Study Shows USPS Beats UPS, FedEx on Delivery Times and Cost
[http://blog.stamps.com/2014/03/19/study-shows-usps-beats-
ups...](http://blog.stamps.com/2014/03/19/study-shows-usps-beats-ups-fedex-on-
delivery-times-and-cost/)

